# Trouble accessing the Puritan Board



## RAR (Dec 3, 2016)

Dear Friends,
I'm unable to connect to the Puritan Board from one of my PCs. I keep getting an error stating that I've been redirected too many times.
I've tried deleting the cookies according to Google Chrome instructions. I've done this a number of times, but still keep getting the same error.
Any idea as to what else I can try?

Regards,


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2016)

Common problem discussed several weeks ago. Some folks were able to clear the problem, I never was on Firefox, so now I'm using Brave to access PB after using an old copy of SeaMonkey as an interim fix. I'm up to 5 browsers on my Desktop now. https://brave.com/ 

Not sure if the current SeaMonkey will work; I've been afraid to mess with what I use as special purpose software.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 4, 2016)

Same here. My main OS is a tower running Linux mint. I can no longer access the PB with it. 

Either Tapatalk on this Android device, or a laptop running Windows 10 ( ugh ) I'm not happy with that, but I'm getting used to it.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 4, 2016)

You might try looking at the privacy & security section of your browser for the cookies options. Once therein, search for all cookies with puritanboard.com in their names and delete them all. Restart your browser and log back in.

If the above fails, open a command prompt with Admin privileges. Now enter the following command at the command prompt: ipconfig /flushdns then select the "enter" key so the command will run.


----------



## RAR (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for all your input, but still haven't solved the problem.
Will have to keep digging.

Thanks,


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 9, 2016)

Is PB the only site you have problems accessing on this computer?


----------



## ZackF (Dec 9, 2016)

I gave up with using chrome here. Firfox and safari work just fine.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 10, 2016)

I am using Chrome and have no issues.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 10, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Is PB the only site you have problems accessing on this computer?



I know that the question was not directed to me but this is my answer. The PB is the only site with this problem. In Firefox I can only access the PB if I open a "Private Window." My son, who knows a lot about internet things, was unable to find and fix the problem with Firefox. I am on a Mac.


----------



## Christianbygrace (Dec 10, 2016)

I am having the same problem with the site using Chrome on MacBook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 10, 2016)

I have little experience with Mac versions of Chrome. I have read that some anti-virus software with web shield features, e.g., Sophos, Avast, on the Mac may cause this sort of issue. Try disabling the web-shield component of the antivirus software to see if this is the culprit. If it is you may be able to add PB's site as an exception.

Check your firewall settings in the Mac Security app to make sure Chrome is added with _allow incoming connections_.

If you boot into safe mode do you still have this problem? If it goes away, something like LaunchControl may help isolate the offending software.

Try also clearing the cache per this.

Run a scan using Malwarebytes: https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac/


----------



## Edward (Dec 10, 2016)

ZackF said:


> I gave up with using chrome here. Firfox and safari work just fine.





Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I am using Chrome and have no issues.



And I have problems only with Firefox, and only on this machine. Firefox works fine on my laptop (which I don't use for banking, and thus does not have all of the layers of protection added on that it has on my desktop). 

But, basically, there are a lot of free browsers out there these days, and memory is cheap, so download Chrome, and Brave, and Seamonkey, and use what works.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 11, 2016)

Edward said:


> ZackF said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up with using chrome here. Firfox and safari work just fine.
> ...



Yes ! Why I hadn't thought of it before is a mystery to me. On my main PC I run Linux Mint with Mozilla Firefox. To access PB I've had to either use tapatalk on my phone, or start up my laptop with Windows 10. I don't really care for those alternatives, so I've been around less than in the past. 

I just installed Google Chrome, only to find out it was already installed, on my system. So I have it running in addition to my favored browser, Firefox. Now I'm able to access PB from my regular PC with the ergonomic keyboard, and vertical mouse. I have problems with arthritis, and tendinitis, that make typing difficult on standard keyboards, and also exacerbates discomfort using a flat mouse.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's an older thread I 'm reviving. Is anyone still having problems accessing the board?

I still can't access the board using Firefox. I put in "http://www.puritanboard.com" and it immediately switches to "http*s*://etc."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 31, 2016)

Ed,

Https is becoming ubiquitous and should not be an issue with accessing the site. Just type _puritanboard.com_ in the browser and see if you can access the site. You may even have the Https Everywhere Firefox extension installed, too.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 31, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Just type _puritanboard.com_ in the browser and see if you can access the site. You may even have the Https Everywhere Firefox extension installed, too.



Thanks,
That's what I do, but it still comes up as https. I do not have this extension. Anyway, if no one else is having a problem, I will assume it's on my end. Firefox works if I open a "Private Window." Then when I type puritanboard.com it adds only the http.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2016)

It should be fixed now.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 31, 2016)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It should be fixed now.



It is working now. Thanks so much!


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2016)

On in Firefox right now. An update snuck into my Firefox, so it might have fixed itself at my end, or it could be a tweek to the new PB software.


----------

